# "The Year" book, out very soon



## JohnClimber (10 Oct 2015)

Just a heads up about a book that's coming out this month about history of The Year records through out cycling history.

https://www.v-publishing.co.uk/books/categories/cycling/the-year.html


----------



## JohnClimber (14 Oct 2015)

If anyone is interested in the author of this book (and his mate Andy) are currently 3 days into his 2 week trip.
Lands end to John O Groats on Cyclo Cross bikes off road and back lanes all the way.

Their itinerary
Day 1 - Monday 12th October - Penzance - Newquay
Day 2 - Tuesday 13th October - Newquay - Barnstaple
Day 3 - Wednesday 14th October - Barnstaple - Nailsea
Day 4 - Thursday 15th October - Nailsea - Knucklas
Day 5 - Friday 16th October - Knucklas - Llangollen
Day 6 - Saturday 17th October - Llangollen - Liverpool
Day 7 - Sunday 18th October - Melling - Sedberg
Day 8 - Monday 19th October - Sedberg - Annan
Day 9 - Tuesday 20th October - Annan - Ardrossan
Day 10 - Wednesday 21st October - Ardrossan - Oban
Day 11 - Thursday 22nd October - Oban - Mallaig
Day 12 - Friday 23rd October - Mallaig - Contin
Day 13 - Saturday 24th October - Contin - Armadale
Day 14 - Sunday 25th October Armadale - John O’Groats

Follow them live every day by dot watching on this link below
https://spotwalla.com/tripViewer.php?id=f03d5611902b7df4d

I'll be joining them Saturday afternoon and Sunday morning, but they are more than happy for anyone to join them as long as they can keep up and put up with Dave's swearing ;-)


----------

